# Birthday Frogmore Stew



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 22, 2021)

So today is my wife's birthday, we won't discuss her age, and we've been together for over 40 years, almost 39 of that married. Yes, I've been putting up with her for that long.... Anyway, she loves the stuff as well as crab legs, so here's her birthday dinner...

The fixins...











And here it is all is cooked. Time to eat...






I've already posted a thread about how I cook it, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/frogmore-stew.306684/, so no need to travel that road again. The crab legs were a simple steam. Had the family over as well as her birthday "present" which is our next to youngest granddaughter. Her birthday is tomorrow, the day after Nana's, and she'll be 5. She loves crab legs, too.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to two of my dearest girls. I LOVE YOU FOREVER with all my heart...


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 22, 2021)

Food looks delicious bud. Happy birthday to the girls!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 22, 2021)

A big Happy Birthday to both of these ladies--and I'm guessing it was!!
That meal looks delicious.  I'd sure enjoy digging into that.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks great!! Happy birthday to your special ladies.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice meal and hope both days and birthdays went well. 
Happy Birthday Ladies

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 23, 2021)

That looks so good!  Wife must of been happy.  I doing seafood this weekend but probably skip the crab.  Just can't pay that price!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 23, 2021)

Great looking Birthday meal!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2021)

That looks like a meal for a Queen  and Princess! Nice...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Happy birthday to the girls!
Al


----------



## xray (Sep 23, 2021)

That meal looks delicious! Happy birthday to your girls.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 23, 2021)

Awesome meal there nothing like a frogmore stew and crab legs on the side wow.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 23, 2021)

Happiest of birthday to the ladies and kudos to you for making them a meal they love. Excellent job!!

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good





TNJAKE said:


> Food looks delicious bud. Happy birthday to the girls!





GaryHibbert said:


> A big Happy Birthday to both of these ladies--and I'm guessing it was!!
> That meal looks delicious.  I'd sure enjoy digging into that.
> Gary





jcam222 said:


> Looks great!! Happy birthday to your special ladies.





DRKsmoking said:


> Nice meal and hope both days and birthdays went well.
> Happy Birthday Ladies
> 
> David





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That looks so good!  Wife must of been happy.  I doing seafood this weekend but probably skip the crab.  Just can't pay that price!


Brian, I was fortunate in that I had a couple of pounds of the crab legs in my freezer from a few months ago when they were REALLY on sale for $7.99/lb. I only had to buy a couple more pounds to make sure that I had enough for the crowd and they were "on sale" for $14.99/lb, regularly $19.99/lb. Definitely can't do that very often...


GATOR240 said:


> Great looking Birthday meal!





chef jimmyj said:


> That looks like a meal for a Queen  and Princess! Nice...JJ





SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Happy birthday to the girls!
> Al





xray said:


> That meal looks delicious! Happy birthday to your girls.





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal there nothing like a frogmore stew and crab legs on the side wow.
> 
> Warren





tx smoker said:


> Happiest of birthday to the ladies and kudos to you for making them a meal they love. Excellent job!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you all so much for the kind words, they really do mean a lot to me. Tonight, we're taking our 5 year old granddaughter out for pizza for her birthday which is today.

Just for the record, I'm surrounded by girls. My wife, her mother, our daughter, and 4 granddaughters. And then there's Lucy, my girl dog. That pest in my avatar who has all 4 paws firmly planted on my heart and currently has her head on my foot. It's hard sometime, but I try my best to keep them all happy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 23, 2021)

Happy B-day to those two ladies.
What a wonderful birthday meal too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here, GS!!
And Happy Birthday to the two Young Ladies!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks for the like GonnaSmoke I appreciate it.

A great meal anytime is a great welcome.

Warren


----------

